# Empire Earth 3 Won't Install



## Jack nife (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/gam...pport/260250-empier-earth-3-wont-install.html

Hi this is my first time installing and I'am incountering same problem.


----------



## ajaya23 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: empier earth 3 wont install*

Try the dvd in other systems (Vista first and then XP), if it is installing on XP then your dvd is good, If it is installing in a vista system then your vista may be missing some files which are required for the game(Don't know wheather system restore will work in that case). Try changing or formating(If you can) the drive (I hope that drive having NTFS file system not FAT/FAT32) in which you are installing.

Hope this will work.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: empier earth 3 wont install*

First, do a defrag, then use chkdsk to make sure there are no errors in your system. Next make sure the game is compatible with Vista. Then try to see if your DVD Drive is damaged by installing another game. Please post your system specs and go to http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html.
Oh and disable your anti-virus before inserting the disk.


----------

